# help with Zebco 33



## daisy102998 (Jun 3, 2008)

Can any one here explain to me the difference between and betwixt the Zebco 33 mercury, Gold , Platinum, salt water, Omega, and the classic.  I tried reading the packages but they all said the same.  I have one my Daddy bought me in the early 60's that still works fine , I was looking for something like that.  I am completely confused.
Thank you for any and all help


----------



## boohoo222 (Jun 3, 2008)

33 Platinumâ„¢
   â€¢ 5-bearing drive
â€¢ Continuous Anti-Reverse 
â€¢ Dual ceramic pickup pins
â€¢ Dial-adjustable drag
â€¢ Auto Bait Alertâ„¢
â€¢ Changeable right or left retrieve
â€¢ Corrosion-proof stainless steel covers
â€¢ Pre-spooled with 10-pound monofilament

33 Platinum Reel Specs
Fishing Type Line Weight Line Capacity Gear Ratio 
Medium 10 pound 130 yards 3.3:1 

 33 Gold
   â€¢ 3-bearing drive
â€¢ Continuous Anti-Reverse
â€¢ Dial-adjustable wide-range dual-cam drag system
â€¢ Dual ceramic pickup pins
â€¢ Changeable right- or left-hand retrieve
â€¢ Built-in Hook Keeper
â€¢ Pre-spooled with 10-pound monofilament 

33 Gold Reel Specs
Fishing Type Line Weight Line Capacity Gear Ratio 
Medium 10 pound 130 yards 3.3:1 

Omegaâ„¢ Professional Spincast
Z02 / Z03
   â€¢ Six stainless steel bearings
â€¢ Continuous Anti-Reverse
â€¢ Quick-change spool system
â€¢ Ultra-smooth worm gear drive
â€¢ 3X Positive line pickup
â€¢ Levelwind oscillating spool
â€¢ Triple-cam multi-disc drag
â€¢ Ceramic line guide and pickup pins
â€¢ Diecast aluminum body and reel foot
â€¢ Aircraft aluminum covers
â€¢ Sealed soft-touch rubber thumb button
â€¢ Pre-spooled with 10-pound line 
Ultra-smooth wormgear drive 

Strong, Continuous Anti-Reverse


Omega Reel Specs
Model Fishing Type Line Weight Line Capacity Gear Ratio 
Z02 Light 6 lb.  85 yards  3.4:1 
Z03 Medium 10 lb.  85 yards  2.9:1 

 33 Authenticâ„¢
   â€¢ Ball-bearing drive
â€¢ Selective multi-stop anti-reverse
â€¢ Dual ceramic pickup pins
â€¢ Dial-adjustable drag
â€¢ Auto Bait Alertâ„¢
â€¢ Changeable right or left retrieve
â€¢ Corrosion-proof stainless steel covers
â€¢ Pre-spooled with 10-pound monofilament

33® Reel Specs
Fishing Type Line Weight Line Capacity Gear Ratio 
Medium 10 pound 130 yards 3.3:1 

 33SW Saltwater 
   â€¢ Ball-bearing drive
â€¢ Selective multi-stop anti-reverse
â€¢ Dual ceramic pickup pins
â€¢ Dial-adjustable drag
â€¢ Auto Bait Alertâ„¢
â€¢ Changeable right or left retrieve
â€¢ Corrosion-proof stainless steel covers
â€¢ Pre-spooled with 10-pound monofilament

33SW Reel Specs
Fishing Type Line Weight Line Capacity Gear Ratio 
Medium 10 pound 130 yards 3.3:1


----------



## Lawnmowerman (Jun 3, 2008)

*Zebco's*

Well, there you go,,  Thanks Boohoo

My Daddy used to have several of the Omega's. They were top of the line to him. Seen one several years back and they sure were expensive. 

If you're looking to buy some, I'd go with the Omega's, if your pocket book will allow you to.


----------



## stasher1 (Jun 3, 2008)

I've bought two "standard" 33's, one 33 Platinum, and an Omega Z03 in the past year and the Omega is the best of the lot, by far. 

I bought the Plat. first and used it 3 or 4 times and it started acting up. One of the pickup pins would pop up mid-cast and stop the lure in the air. After a few casts like that, the line broke and sent my new crankbait flying out into the middle of the lake. 

I emailed Zebco and they sent me a new spinner head for free, but while I was waiting for it to arrive I made the mistake of handling the Omega. To make a long story short, I walked out with a new Z03. 

When the parts showed up for the Plat., I fixed it and put it away in a drawer. It's a nice reel, and is WAAAAYYY nicer in every way than the standard 33...but it can't hold a candle to the Omega.

As for the standard 33's...save your money. I bought one for each of my older boys (5 and 8) as a step up from their 202's, but their 202's were actually nicer and smoother. Total pieces of crap.


----------



## jinx1984 (Jun 3, 2008)

daisy102998 said:


> Can any one here explain to me the difference between and betwixt the Zebco 33 mercury, Gold , Platinum, salt water, Omega, and the classic.  I tried reading the packages but they all said the same.  I have one my Daddy bought me in the early 60's that still works fine , I was looking for something like that.  I am completely confused.
> Thank you for any and all help


The one your daddy get in the early 60's was made out of metal . Gears and all .these new one can not hold a candle to them. piece of junk . I have about 4 I bought in the late 70's that still work fine today . Cannot beat the old plain old Zebco 33'S


----------



## sbroadwell (Jun 3, 2008)

I still have an old 909, from the early '70s. I've not used it in several years, but I used to use it all the time. It is a pretty good reel. I need to get it out and use it again, for shooting docks and things like that.


----------



## daisy102998 (Jun 4, 2008)

I appreciate all of the help.  I guess the Omega is it.
Thank you guys again.


----------



## boonhogganbeck (May 16, 2010)

I bought the $20.00 33 combo at Wally World to use as a "keep in the truck" rod and for crappie.  The reel is a piece of crap - there is no comparison to the 33's of my youth.


----------



## kbswear (May 16, 2010)

This is a thread brought back from the dead! 

But ain't nun of em as good today as the ones my Pop owned from a few decades ago.


----------



## boonhogganbeck (May 16, 2010)

kbswear said:


> This is a thread brought back from the dead!
> 
> But ain't nun of em as good today as the ones my Pop owned from a few decades ago.



Yep, I was thinking of buying another 33, but after searching on it and reading I think I'll put something else on that rod.  I wanted it to work, if for nothing else nostalgia.


----------



## Noodle (May 17, 2010)

*Omega*

I got the wife an Omega a few years back. The only problem I have is the line twist seems a little much.  It has hauled many fish in. I would hate to say what I paid for it, but you can tell it is quality.


----------



## Cavalry Scout (May 17, 2010)

I have not had a 33 worth having in alot of years.  I have a plat now that is ok.  I buy the 33 Classics Feather Touchs on line. I have 10 or 12 of them.  Can't beat em!


----------



## 24point (May 17, 2010)

I have a Omega that I use every time I fish. It has a LOT of miles on it and still works fine. Caught a lot of fish and a lot of big bass with it. But the cheap 33's are junk. I was fishing with my dad and he had one of the newer ones... Hooked a good bass (Would have been his personal best) and that 33 locked up on him to where he couldn't reel. I wouldn't own one, unless it was a old one


----------



## shadow2 (May 20, 2010)

of the new ones the omagas are the way to go.. I baught my wife one before she moved up the the spinning reels and it worked great for her.  It is not used by me when i go to the river fishing or at times when i am crappie fishing.


----------



## wranglerjoe1968 (May 20, 2010)

That is all we had growing up in the late 70's and 80's.  Could not kill those reels with a ball pin hammer.


----------



## boonhogganbeck (May 20, 2010)

wranglerjoe1968 said:


> That is all we had growing up in the late 70's and 80's.  Could not kill those reels with a ball pin hammer.



Those were a lot better made.  You're really comparing apples an oranges, unfortunately.


----------



## wranglerjoe1968 (May 21, 2010)

It is amazing how they sacrifice quality.


----------



## Cottontail (May 21, 2010)

Metal Gears got traded for plastic ....


----------

